# Sway control



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi guys,

This may be a VERY stupid question, but I am completely uneducated about these things so I am just going to buck up and ask...

We want to get sway bars installed. The dealership installs Equal-i-zer, which from what I read sounds like a good brand. They want to weld it on. My thought is "welding is secure, sounds good to me." My dear, dear, wonderful (but sometimes...) husband thinks that we can save money by installing ones that bolt on. My thoughts on this are 1) who cares about $110 if its going to be safer (welding=stronger=security=safer) and 2) wouldn't the bolts come loose and need tightening after each outing? Sounds like a pain to me. I like to do it right the first time so I don't have to think about it again.

Am I just paranoid or uneducated or both? It's ok, I can handle the truth.

Thanks in advance for your inside knowledge.

Brook


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

What kind of hitch do you have currently have ? Do you have any type of sway control now at all ? For info on the Equal-i-zer hitch, here is their website http://www.equalizerhitch.com/home.html


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I tend to agree with illinoisboy on this one. If you already have a Reese wgt. distributing hitch, you can add a dual cam for less then $200 in parts, and install it yourself, (or your DH) so that a) you know it's set up properly,







you save the installation cost.

Also be careful about the term Equalizer. Ensure that your dealer is referring to the "Equal-i-zer" brand hitch, which is a WD hitch and sway control all in one package, and a generic equalizing hitch, which is just another term for a weight distributing hitch.

Good luck.

Tim


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

The hitch we have is a Draw Tite and I could have sworn that it was weight distributing. Which is another reason that I am confused...I thought that the Weight Distributing portion was on the sway control, but I know we don't have sway control right now. I have the pamphlet for the Equal-i-zer, its the "original" that Illinoisboy has the link too.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

You might want to wait until the rally since you will be able to see several different setups and judge for yourself.

If you decide to go with the Equalizers, which I've been happy with, you can get them online for $399 including shipping.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

It the hitch you have is a draw-tite wgt. distributing hitch, you should be alble to put the Dual Cam on it. Reese and Draw-Tite are the same company, and most of their products are interchangable.

The Equal-i-zer is also a good hitch. If you are looking for cost effectiveness though, I would just add the Dual Cam HP to your current setup. Like I said earlier, you can do this for <$200, and when properly set up, it is a solid unit. I'm very happy with mine, and I have essentially the same set up as you. The Avalanche is merely a 'burb with a pickup box. The heavy tongue wgt of the 26RS works really well with the DC HP. Y-Guys suggestion has merit also, look and see what others are using. I would think the majority of folks on the forum use either the DC HP or the Equal-i-zer to tow their Outbacks.

Tim


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

Tim is right. Draw-tite and Reese are owned by the same company. I have a Draw-Tite WD hitch that I installed the Reese High-performance dual cams on with no problems. It made my system more stable in my opinion. The cost me about $155.00 on the web and I got help and directions from the guys here and from Reese tech support. This is the weight distributing hitch: http://www.drawtite-hitches.com/WD/wd_hitches.htm. This is the dual cam control at the bottom: http://www.drawtite-hitches.com/WD/sway_control.htm


----------



## JohnL (Sep 2, 2004)

Since everybody else has an opinion, I guess I'll express mine.







The Reese setup is much better than a friction sway control bar, but in my opinion, the Equal-i-zer is much better. I had the Reese on a previous trailer, and switched to the Equal-i-zer. I moved the Equal-i-zer to my new Outback. The Equal-i-zer is absolutely rock solid! No sway ever! Not even a little wiggle.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Thank you all for your opinions. I know that it is going to be between the Reese Dual Cam and the Equal-i-zer, my concern is whether or not "bolting" it on is an ok thing to do. Doesn't seem to be the most secure way to add it.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> my concern is whether or not "bolting" it on is an ok thing to do


I've got about 2500 miles on mine, and no problems with the bolts loosening. Yours is the first time I've heard of anyone welding the hitch parts to the A frame. Kinda makes it difficult to move the unit to another trailer down the road if you ask me.

Have you tried to call Equal-i-zer tech assist to see what they recommend? How about Reese?

Tim


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Tim, didn't realize they had assistance like that. Will probrably do so. Thanks for your own information too. That makes me feel better knowing that it is not "abnormal" to bolt. And that does make sense about it having to stay with the unit. Thanks.

Brook


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Don't mention it.

Tim


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

If I understand correctly I think what your dealer wants to do is weld the hitch head into a permanent position rather than using the bolts and washers etc.

This basically results in the same problem as Hatcity is commenting on. If you ever upgrade either the Outback (heaven forbid) or your tow vehicle you might be in trouble because the head angle and height likely won't be what you need. IMO the bolt together hitch is a great solution. Just check torque periodically and you are good to go.

Wayne


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Boy I hate to be the only one to ask this...but, do you really need them? I bought them with my TT and have yet to feel any sway (so I have not put them on) either on the open plaines (in Kansas ) on otherwise....being passed by semi's head on or when they overtake me. Of course I only have a 23 footer...that may make a lot of diff.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just ask kip1969.

We Crashed

Sway is a funny animal. When it comes at you, you'll probably have little or no warning. And as you can see from the linked thread, the results can be devastating. Of course, your tow vehicle is of a longer WB then kip1969's Explorer, but I personally wouldn't want to take that chance with the lives of my family.

It all comes out to what ever you are comfortable with.

Tim


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Wow, amazing story...and he had is sway contol on!! I think you're right, the small wheelbase must have played a part. The Explorer seems a bit small to be towing a 23RS around. However, like someone else mentioned in the post, you see it all the time where smaller vehicles are towing long loads or vehicles are just not set up correctly... looking more like a traveling V than a TV - TT combination.

Your point is well taken...better safe than sorry. Perhaps I'll have to dig out my sway when we venture past the State Park at the outskirts of our city again!

Steve


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Travelers Rest said:


> Wow, amazing story...and he had is sway contol on!! I think you're right, the small wheelbase must have played a part. The Explorer seems a bit small to be towing a 23RS around. However, like someone else mentioned in the post, you see it all the time where smaller vehicles are towing long loads or vehicles are just not set up correctly... looking more like a traveling V than a TV - TT combination.
> 
> Your point is well taken...better safe than sorry. Perhaps I'll have to dig out my sway when we venture past the State Park at the outskirts of our city again!
> 
> Steve


[sheepishly] Uh yeah, that was me. But it was a 21RS- the 23RS is the new replacement. I still don't really know what happened. We never had any sway before the Big One, just a little wiggle here and there. I always figured that the sway control was doing its job and stopping it when it started.

In a fit of overkill we bought a Hensley and have never looked back. That thing is amazing.

Kevin P.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

kjp1969- Because of your story, we actually almost didn't purchase a trailer at all. Then we came to the realization that things like that are a chance you take and don't think they happen too often. I do have to say that as bad as it was, it is a good reminder about what can happen and how to handle the situation. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Kip,

Glad that had a happy ending. I got the heebie-jeebies just thinking about that happening to me and my family. Good news is though that others might be able to avoid that problem because you shared your experience and we learned from it.

Was there ever a final police or insurance report that stated exactly what happened or what caused it...just for out benefit?

Steve


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Travelers Rest said:


> Was there ever a final police or insurance report that stated exactly what happened or what caused it...just for out benefit?


There's supposed to be one coming to me in the next few days. The total loss to the insurance company was "only" around $32k, so I doubt they'll be suing the trailer hitch setup people. I'll post the results when they come in.

Kevin P.


----------

